# Need 4 for 1/9 walk on trip on board



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Challenger II- 41' Glouster out of Lynnhaven. 

I sent messages to the usual convicts, but no response. I need to know by this evening or first thing tomorrow on who wants to go.

$80.00 bucks a pop. Tip is not included. There are already 4 confirmations and need at least 4 more. Who wants to catch some big stripers?


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Sounds good. PM sent.


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

time and when


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

When : 1/9. The boat leaves at 07:00AM
Where: dock C : At Long Bay Point Tackle shop. Its the last pier on the left. The boat's name is the Challenger II. Its a 41' Glouster
Bring : Lunch, drinks. Whatever you need to keep yourself nourished. Take the sea-sickness pills about 45 mins to an hour before leaving.
All tackle will be supplied by the charter but if there you want to bring a lure you want inthe spread ,Bill the Mate, will add to the spread.
The boat will run an 8 line spread and by the reports looks like we will be heading South unless a new school pops up off the coast of VA between Thursday and Saturday. 
Saturday looks cold and the marine forecast calls for NW winds 15 to 20 kt. Waves 3 to 4 ft. Looks like it will be a little sporty but the 41'er will handle it. Any additional information on the boat and crew can be found on :
IFISH4U.COM.

I need 100% confirmation via PM by tomorrow.


----------



## seeknfin (Dec 28, 2006)

Sounds like a blast, I got the YES YOU NEED TO GO FISHING from the misses. So count me in...

I can see a big fish report coming...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Would like to finalize the head count by tomorrow. 
Me
Baysla-er757
ChesBayJay
Seeknfin

If ur one of the above 3 shoot me a PM to commit so I can close this thread. If you not 100% sure please let me know.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

BAYSLA-ER757 said:


> time and when


Need your comfirmation so I can provide the final head count for the captain. There is one final spot left.

***FYI*** I'd bring 1 med-lite tackle rod and reel and a favorite lure just in case them convicts decide to put on a show on top or start blitzing.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Damnit! Any other weekend besides the next 2 and I would have been all over this. Good luck guys!


----------



## BAYSLA-ER757 (Oct 26, 2009)

that water will be a bit to ruff for me man ill pass


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Need 1 more. 



> Sat NW winds 15 kt. Waves 3 to 4 ft.


No small craft advisory's predicted. 3-4 ft waves is nothing on a 41'. Its just gonna be snotty cold.


----------



## Jester (Oct 27, 2009)

Would love to go. Left a message on the cell number posted on your website. Give me a call and let me know if you need up front deposit or any other details. Might also know of 1 more. If room available i could check.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jester said:


> Would love to go. Left a message on the cell number posted on your website. Give me a call and let me know if you need up front deposit or any other details. Might also know of 1 more. If room available i could check.


I have no affiliation with the boat. The $80.00 deal is thru me, thru a mate on board the Challenger II. I am not collect any monies, just helping to fill the boat. I was provided 4 slots to help fill. I already have a PM for the last spot. Let me confirm if the Board member who PM'ed is 100% sure and I will get back with you.


----------



## Jester (Oct 27, 2009)

*Standing By*

I'll be standing by for your response.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Jester said:


> I'll be standing by for your response.


10-4. Thanks! Pending return PM. If PM is not received by 1:00 PM with confirmation, the last spot is yours and can phone the skipper with the final head count.

**Water temps are steadily dropping. Who knows how long the stripers will be inside the 3 mile line?**


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

*sent 2 PMs*

after receiving yours. Let me know if you got them. 

Aaron


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Well, we got the P&S crew. *Lets all meet at the boat at around 6:30 - 6:45 AM on Saturday 1/9/10* Payment will be coordinated by the skipper of the Challenger II. Lets not forget to tip the mate before we come back to the dock.

Me
ChesBayJay
Seeknfin
techie22311

Brent and Rick, we all good to go also. We'll see you at the dock.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Boat is closed. I will send a PM with my # if any questions arise.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

need 1 more for Saturday.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Looking forward to the trip guys. We fished the tournament yesterday and are holding onto a respectable 11th place weighing in 106.1 for the 3 fish we entered. The bite was incredible and probably released a dozen fish in addition to the limit of fourteen we kept. Unfortunately for us, we could not find the monsters we needed to place higher but most all the fish we caught were in the 30lb range and fat. Be prepared to run a long ways, we will go as far as we need to find the fish... found them off the Duck research pier yesterday 47 miles south of Rudee. As Al mentioned, it will be a little bouncy but shouldn't be to bad. If your prone to sea sickness, pop your pills. I look forward to seeing you all tommorow.
BTW- we have a few spots open for the trip Sunday as well.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Man I wish I had the cash, some friends smoked em today. 79 and I think they were all jigging.


----------



## Dutch (Jan 9, 2010)

*Still Room for Sunday??*

Hey Capt,
I lost my charter for Sunday due to engine troubles the Capt had today. Last chance to fish with my Son before he heads off to Army Basic Training. Any Chance you have room for three of us on your Sunday Trip??

Left a message on the Legacy Charter site also.

Dave

717-676-3433


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Dutch said:


> Hey Capt,
> I lost my charter for Sunday due to engine troubles the Capt had today. Last chance to fish with my Son before he heads off to Army Basic Training. Any Chance you have room for three of us on your Sunday Trip??
> 
> Left a message on the Legacy Charter site also.
> ...


Hey Dutch,

Jus got back. Capt BJ is good pepes. The boat is really nice. The heater puts out a little heat. If the floor in the head is still slippery..blame techie22311:--|
The skipper will do everything to put you on BIG fish! and I mean every thing. Gordy the mate is good pepes also. Make sure to take care of him.
I will post the report and and pics of the 1/8/09 trip shortly .. after I get a good shower and some beer in me..

My heart and soul is still in the surf.. but with boat fishing the only game in town... game on...


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

*Al's right BJ and Gourdy*

will take care of you and put you on the big fish no matter what. We literally ran out of fuel about a half mile from the marina(we were safe in lynnhaven) The skipper didn't make much if anything after fuel cost. When I get ready for another boat trip I will be going out with these guys. Oh and I will be taking the pills the night before and 1 hour before(skipper said that is the best way). I probably still would have cheddared. Worth it though. Got a citation striper!


----------



## techie22311 (Nov 16, 2009)

a few photos from the trip yesterday
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/album.php?albumid=395&pictureid=1612


----------

